# Getting Syslog(514) to Mac via Airport Extreme



## Frobozz (Nov 21, 2008)

If I connect my MacBook Pro via Ethernet directly to the Router that sends out the Firewall logs on Syslog, then I get the notifications/Syslog to where I want them on the mac. I have programmed the Router to output to 192.168.254.250, the Mac's addy via Ethernet.  This WFM

Whereas, I actually desire the router to send over the Airport Extreme to 10.0.1.250, the Mac's addy thru "Airport". But the router won't and if I watch via Wireshark, I see no packet output to Syslog/514 coming from the DSL/Modem.

When I reconnect directly to the Router via Ethernet , then the packet-capture shows me the 192.168.254.250 packets containing the Firewall log.

It is not feasible to maintain the direct Ethernet connection of my MacBook on the wireless network. What else may I do so I can snatch the output from the DSL/Modem which is connected via Ethernet directly to the Airport Extreme?

It seems a mater of the Router doesn't mind output to a 192... address but rather dislikes trying the 10.... ones distributed by the Airport Extreme DHCP.


----------

